# How do i open Superior Drummer in Logic...



## SPBY (Jul 19, 2010)

i just installed superior drummer 2, the vst is in my audio plug-ins folder along with guitar rig 4. I can open guitar rig in logic but i have absolutely no idea how to access superior drummer. sorry for making a thread for such a stupid thing but i've had no luck...

EDIT: on a mac btw


----------



## B36arin (Jul 19, 2010)

Logic only works on macs. But Logic doesn't support VSTs. You'll need to put the AU component file into the AU component folder on your computer and then you can open Superior Drummer on a software instrument track.


----------



## SShore (Mar 20, 2011)

how do you put the AU component file into the AU component folder? is it as simple as a drag and drop? just curious.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 21, 2011)

youtube is your friend


----------



## evanpower1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah I'm wondering how to put the AU component file into the AU component folder as well.

- Superior Drummer 2.0
- Logic Express

Thanks


----------



## Megaikke (Apr 12, 2011)

evanpower1 said:


> Yeah I'm wondering how to put the AU component file into the AU component folder as well.
> 
> - Superior Drummer 2.0
> - Logic Express
> ...



When I installed mine I didn't have to put it into the AU comp. file. Is it not coming up in the plugin list? See my pic, mine worked straightaway...





EDIT: Just noticed the video shows the same as my pic... my bad!


----------



## evanpower1 (Apr 12, 2011)

It doesn't show "AU Instruments" at all.

The Audio Units Manager, in Logic Express, even shows that:
-EzDrummer
-EZmix
-EZplayer
-Superior Drummer
are all Successfully Validated.

Also, when I try to set the VST-plugins Path, it won't allow me to choose Logic Express.


----------

